# Hellhats anyone?



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks great! On sunny days, I love a brim to keep the sun out of my face.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!! YES! I wondered if these existed. 










I do plan on putting my kids in helmets and something like this ^^^ would be perfect for a horse show  I can see it being really hard for me though to cut up a perfectly good hat haha :lol: 

You look fabulous in yours by the way!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

KLJcowgirl said:


> I can see it being really hard for me though to cut up a perfectly good hat haha :lol:
> 
> You look fabulous in yours by the way!


Lol, that's why I started with that hat, I figured that it was going to get binned at sometime anyway....I am though wondering where my two other black hats are, I wonder if I lent them to someone? One of them is a cheapy that I would happily cut, the other I used to wear a lot, that one I could make into a show hat.

Save​


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I just got me my first helmet for trail riding... I burned my neck and my cheeks between the straps the first time I used it, oops. I think I'll have to find me a cheapy sombrero brimmed straw hat... I have one I love that I simply couldn't put a knife to!

Haha oh I'm starting to see all sorts of possibilities! Oooh and maybe a suede helmet cover to match the brims!  

Thank you so much for sharing this  Let us know what and if you end up adding to yours


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

KLJcowgirl said:


> I just got me my first helmet for trail riding... I burned my neck and my cheeks between the straps the first time I used it, oops. I think I'll have to find me a cheapy sombrero brimmed straw hat... I have one I love that I simply couldn't put a knife to!
> 
> Haha oh I'm starting to see all sorts of possibilities! Oooh and maybe a suede helmet cover to match the brims!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this  Let us know what and if you end up adding to yours


I see lots of people have been heading into charity stores and snapping up hats and pretty belts to make hat bands, will certainly keep you updated, I have to go shopping for stuff to decorate my saddle blanket yet, I may have to get stuff for the hat as well
Save​


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Actually a good idea for a sunshade and would help keep the flies off your face too even for those of us that don't do the western thing its worth trying


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

These are great ideas! Thank you for sharing your find. I hate having the sun in my face. I'm going to have to keep my eye out for a fun hat now.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

I saw this one and thought it was beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how interesting!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

They say necessity is the mother of invention!
I am in the old camp of western trail riders, and though I tried wearing a helmet a few times, I just found those straps and the helmet itself uncomfortable , though handy when it rained!
Not justifying riding without a helmet, but went back to a baseball cap and sun glasses. When it gets cold, I wear a toque
Never wear a western hat trail riding either-just showing


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

WhimsicalMe said:


> I saw this one and thought it was beautiful!


Hmm, this is the same helmet I have. It already has a larger brim, so it never occurred to me to make a helhat out of it...
Maybe I need to reconsider!


Btw, sept 17th is international helmet awareness day - some manufacturers/retailers will have great deals on helmets...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Not western but *excellent* for trail riding, would not be without mine:

Da Brim :: Products :: Equestrian


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Actually a good idea for a sunshade and would help keep the flies off your face too even for those of us that don't do the western thing its worth trying



Nah! You need corks to keep the flies away!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yours certainly looks better after you cut the crown off GoldenHorse.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Love it!! With some imagination you can create and play with so many different models  Thanks, I didn't even know this existed.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhhh I sound stupid but I've never seen that before- but it looks so cool! You look great in it, too!  Really neat!


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

I was thinking of making one, but then I got too lazy and decided to just stick to a plain helmet.:rofl:


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

@Foxhunter, I literally would have spit out my drink if I were drinking when I clicked on your cork picture! That put me in a good mood this morning :lol: He looks so pleased with it too haha


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Nah! You need corks to keep the flies away!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Australian-Corks-Fancy-Dress-Accessory/dp/B0012CR2E2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=U
> TF8&qid=1473915478&sr=8-1&keywords=aussie+cork+hats



Corks? Sorry, being western don't get it. You mean the corks you put in shoes for traction?


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

The problems with a big head is trying to find a helmet that does fit and then to find a hat that would fit over the helmet. Ack


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

@Foxhunter Those corks would certainly help keep any horse or human out of your space!!!
I'm wondering how many eye injuries I'd cause just by turning around a bit too sharply in a crowded area.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Da Brim is another option. Da Brim

Here's Renegades home page with a rider wearing one. Renegade Hoof Boots. The Real Leader in Hoof Boot Technology!

I have one and really like it. I have plowed my head through some pretty thick brush without damage. Does not lose its shape in rain. Provides lots of shade even though some consider it a little dorky. I personally don't mind dorky, it's serviable.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Nah! You need corks to keep the flies away!





KLJcowgirl said:


> @*Foxhunter* , I literally would have spit out my drink if I were drinking when I clicked on *your cork picture*! That put me in a good mood this morning :lol: He looks so pleased with it too haha





Smilie said:


> Corks? Sorry, being western don't get it. You mean the corks you put in shoes for traction?



Boo-hoo .... I don't see a picture .... didn't even know there was one until KLJ mentioned it. 

Then saw an actual link in Smilie's post. It didn't work 

But then I googled and came up with this.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

^^^ THAT'S IT! :lol:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

KLJcowgirl said:


> @*Foxhunter*, I literally would have spit out my drink if I were drinking when I clicked on your cork picture! That put me in a good mood this morning :lol: He looks so pleased with it too haha



But man, they WORK! Especially when you need your hands and can't shoo off the flies...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

No, in Australia where the flies are as big as sparrows, they hang cork bottles on string from the brim of their hats to keep the flies away. 

I tried to post a picture but don't think it worked.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ChitChatChet said:


> The problems with a big head is trying to find a helmet that does fit and then to find a hat that would fit over the helmet. Ack


It really isn't a problem, as long as you have a helmet that fits you can make one. 

You cut into the brim of a 'normal' hat, it doesn't have to actually fit the helmet


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

@SwissMiss Growing up that's what I assumed my pony tail was for haha the horses used them that way ;-)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I rode in it today, first ride, and I love it, feels great, just feels very odd when you go to take it off, it feels like a cowboy hat so you automatically reach up to grab the crown, and instead of a nice 'dimple' that you grasp there is just hard, round helmet, it is very weird


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

It looks VERY good while riding!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@Golden Horse, looks great! How about adding a hat band similar to Fergie's bridle and breast plate?


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

WhimsicalMe said:


> I saw this one and thought it was beautiful!


 I love this one. This is the helmet I have. I am not sure I am crafty enough to do this though. Any suggestions on where to find the hat and band part of this combo.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Provincials are coming up this weekend, so needed some bling I thought, not entirely happy with this but it will do.

Achmed thought that the beads were for him









But I eventually got them off him.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

HELLLP

I spent a couple of evenings with those beads and wire, and fighting cat to make the beaded hat band, which I like.

BUT

Then I just kind of threw this bit of trim on the hat, and I kind of like it









Here are both on there









which do you like best?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like just the trim, no extra beading. Its clean and simple.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

I second no bead. I honestly love your handiwork! I'd totally buy a decked out hell hat off of you!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my....
Are these a common thing?

On topic, I say no bead.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Zexious said:


> Oh my....
> Are these a common thing?
> 
> On topic, I say no bead.


Becoming more common, so far had good responses across Western and English riders of all ages, the only off comment

"That looks weird" but what can you expect from a 7 year old:wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Maybe I'm just too traditional xD


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

As much as I like the beads, I like the simple trim even better! Looks very sophisticated!

Can't take the beads away from your lovely cat, lo,


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in the simple trim camp. You should really model both with the hat on your head though so we can tell for sure. Maybe even while you're sitting on Fergie with all her matching bling too.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> I'm in the simple trim camp. You should really model both with the hat on your head though so we can tell for sure. Maybe even while you're sitting on Fergie with all her matching bling too.


Oh this, I second this!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the band trim better than the bead trim. So far it is unanimous.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll go with everyone else too! I think the beads make it a bit.... busy? I love the simplicity of just the band. Though, I second (or third :lol having you model each of them while on miss Fergie!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Modelling both won't be happening, had to take the beads off the belt I'm using as a hat band so I could put the bling trim on, looks much better, and a lot lighter to wear as well, the beads started to feel quite heavy on there.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Then you just have to put the beads back on the belt so you can model them!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go, final trim done


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Now you need to model it for us, please.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

Please? I bet you and Fergie rock it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WhimsicalMe said:


> Please? I bet you and Fergie rock it!



I'll get some pics over the weekend, we are showing again...

I did a quick and dirty addition to the safety vest, very simple because of lack of time, during the winter I will probably make another cover, of better quality, and then decorate it nicely. For now a natty sash type stripe it is


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go the outfit









And the vest, with pattern one, but I have another great plan for a better one.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

You look fantastic!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So providing the weather holds, I have a "Poker Prance" tomorrow to support breast cancer. 

I didn't want to spend a lot of money since pink is not my color, but I did want to try to make a hell hat. I found a cheap pink straw hat to use.

This is what I came up with











I wanted to add some blue cause a lot of my tack (headstall/breast-collar) is turquoise/yellow. I was trying to tie it all together! I have a pink pad and reins, and am going to spray pink dots on Stryder's butt. 

It'll work I think.


----------

